# Photo viewer should do automatic rotation



## spocko (Feb 4, 2009)

The HD Photos application should be smart enough to look at the EXIF data in a photo and automatically rotate it according to the orientation tag. Having to rotate the photos manually is tedious and slow.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

pyTivo does this.

Note that HD Photos is an HME front-end to an HMO back-end. Normally that's TiVo Desktop, but you can pull out HD Photos and point it at pyTivo instead.


----------



## spocko (Feb 4, 2009)

Wmcbrine, thanks for the clarification! It hadn't occurred to me that the HMO server was responsible for automatic rotation. 

I tested the standard SD photo app with pyTivo and HD Photos HME app with Tivo Desktop, and they both do automatic rotation just as I wished! 

When I noticed the lack of rotation, I was using the HD Photos app under Galleon. Galleon's own HME photo app doesn't get automatic rotation either. Apparently the Galleon HMO server is the piece that doesn't do automatic rotation. 

TiVo Inc., you guys are off the hook, I'm sorry for the false alarm.

Galleon, you guys are now on the hook, if you feel so inclined.


----------

